# event floor plan software and catering software



## cnchef (Jul 28, 2010)

I am doing some research on software for my business. I am looking into a good catering software and a floor plan diagram software. Any suggestions or recommendations would be great.  I looked into caterease and social table anybody have any experience with them?? thanks


----------



## the sicilian (Dec 31, 2013)

CNChef...

In my years of owning and operating many restaurants and a few catering companies and a super staff who did research for us we have found everything offered in the industry places second to Caterease. As extensive as the program is, the updates continue to surprise my staff allowing to make their job easier. Without going into detail, I think you would be remiss if you didn't contact Caterease.


----------

